# FOR SALE: Warhammer Lizardman 3000+ army



## Travis91 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey guys new to the forum. I have not had much luck any other places yet but I would like to be able to get rid of my armies for now and move on for at least the time being. First up is my lizardman army. Some models are painted. I will upload pictures today. Would be nice to see if anybody has any interest first though. I believe some of the models are last edition.



Lord kroak - painted


kroqgar 


3 skink priests


3x 16 lizardman warrior squads


46x total skinks


3x salamanders


7xchameolian skinks


3xterradon riders


12xtemple guard

4xkorkigars

1xstegadon - painted

& all assorted bits

As it stands I am asking for $220 and buyer pays shipping.
If you don't think that's a fair price shoot me an offer and your reasonings and I am willing to negotiate. Thanks for your time.

- Travis


----------



## Travis91 (Aug 11, 2011)

Can anybody please tell me the best way to upload pictures on to here?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Upload them to imageshack and then copy and paste the forum code to here


----------



## Travis91 (Aug 11, 2011)

*Pictures*


----------

